# Bin Laden is dead.



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I generally don't speak ill of the dead, but I may make an exception in this case.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Just saw it on the news.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Finally! WOO HOO! Great Jobs Troops! Keep up the good work.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep waiting for the Pres. to speak about it any minute(thats what they keep saying anyways)


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Hell yes I am shere he is siting right next to Hitler in hell.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

what?! they found him?! finally!! i hope they threw him in the ocean and blem him up with a rpg!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Some dogs are bad. They need to be put down.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Justice finally served!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

hope they give those special forces troops that caught him an equal cut of the 25 million reward.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Copied and pasted from another news site:

'150 miles into Pakistan and our special forces got him and his body. Probably ISI helped we will know the details tomorrow. The president will make at statement at midnight. Gen. Tommy Franks is smiling tonight, mission accomplished'


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And during the presidential campaign when he said he would go into Pakistan to get him it was controversial.

Just saying'

11:37 - president is speaking...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I hope he suffered before he died!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I would have broken bones in my hand to punch him in his face.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'm glad that it was by firefight, rather than drone. Oh, to be the triggerman... a lucky guy who deserves our gratitude.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Justice is served!!! God bless our troops and all those lost on 9-11. You will never be forgotten.

Now we need to drag that worthless SOB back to New York and string him up at ground zero!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Not to be callous or anything...but shouldn't we be having a party or something...!

Turn about is fair play...!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Not to be callous or anything...but shouldn't we be having a party or something...!
> 
> Turn about is fair play...!


Turn the news on. There are thousands of people in front of the White House waving flags and chanting U.S.A.!! Party we shall, its a great day in America!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great news, America.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes! American Special Forces kicks ass!

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I was asleep, my wife woke me up. I&#8217;m really glad it was a up close and personal, someone got to pull the trigger on him. Hopefully there&#8217;s a lot of intelligence to gather in the compound. Awesome, I&#8217;m tipping one back.
It&#8217;s not callous to put the same value on his life that he put on others.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

No loss of American life. Pakistan was involved in a helpful way. It's a good day!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Very happy about this...The whole world has one less piece of phsyco trash taking away from the air supply now..I feel probably about the same as the old timers did when it was announced that Hitler was dead...I am glad he died by our hand...


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a great day for our country, the families of 9/11 victims, the families of deceased military servicepersons and the ones who continue the fight. The battle continues as I write, spearheaded by the brave and honorable soldiers of this great country. Sleep well tonight and give thanks to those who watch over us as we sleep.

"Rangers Lead The Way"


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a good thing that we finally got him but the bad thing is there's probably 50 more cockroaches willing to take his place.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Iraqvet said:


> Very happy about this...The whole world has one less piece of phsyco trash taking away from the air supply now..I feel probably about the same as the old timers did when it was announced that Hitler was dead...I am glad he died by our hand...


And, if I'm not mistaken, they both earned their special place in hell on May 1st.

EDIT - I am mistaken.... Hitler 4/30/45 Bin Laden 5/1/11.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

It's a known fact that an entire body will be devouerd by oinkers in a matter of days. Only fitting that his end result should pass through a pig & poop orifice. .

Nik,


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Best news I have heard in a while. I hope the guy who pulled the trigger made sure to empty the rifle on him.
I have an appointment at the VA hospital this morning and I can hardly wait to get there. I have a feeling there will be many smiling faces.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

From what Ive been reading 25 seals (in 2 waves) flew into some mansion he was hiding in, a firefight began. Bin laden and all the men fighting by his side we're killed. Bin laden was firing a weapon and asked to surrender before he was killed. His body has been buried at sea because of Islam law. That's the short version, I'm sure it will be all over the news for days, as it should be. The CIA was involved to.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats to the Seals......Still a lot of work to be done...God Bless America


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats to all involved...I was hoping if he ever got caught that we wouldn't have to listen to all the Bull during a trial...maybe his replacement will think twice...I doubt it!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Fellow OGF'ers this is great news! However be vigilant of your surroundings and use sitiuational awareness (SA). If your in public area's just be more aware of what's going on around you. If something/someone seems out of place or just doesnt seem right make a mental note of it. I suspect with the deat of Bin Laden, retaliation isn't far off. Protect your family and friends by taking a little extra time when your out and about.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Clever idea to bury him at sea, now there's no tomb and the crabs can pick him apart. It's wise to treat the body in accordance with Islamic law; that's one less thing they can complain about, and it shows the world that we can treat an opponent honorably, unlike the way our opponents treat us (or each other, for that matter).

Running him through pigs does sound good though, imagine what price you could charge for that stuff.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

God bless our troops!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

this is a great day !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Well done to those involved.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

DaleM said:


> Then why ever make the statement, "don't want to make it political??
> Remember we have been after him since Clinton was in office. 9-11 was the second attempt Bin Ladin tried to harm us. He tried to blow up the towers 3 years before 9-11. I'm glad Obama gave the OK, but he doesn't get all the credit. Our Military guys did the job, not the President. They would have found him no matter who was in office.
> Just glad the piece of crap is dead!


Thank you for writing this. I was just getting ready to write the same thing. Our military is always on guard no matter what political bickering is going on stateside!!! Just because they finally caught up to him doesn't mean it was something different this administration did. Same old guys eating dirt to get the job done, while the politicians kick back with a cigar and brandy.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

glad the job got done.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Let's just celebrate his demise and leave the political crap out of it.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Guys if you want to continue to discuss this topic,keep all political statements,racial comments,and swearing out of your post.No more warnings!!!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I hope he suffered before he died!


News reports I heard said his 24 yr old son was killed also. I'm hoping Osama watched his son die,like helpless Americans here had to watch their loved ones go, due to him


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

USA USA USA USA! Dam, it feels good to be an American!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buried at sea??? I'll put on my tin foil hat and wear it proudly.... it doesn't add up for me yet. If i came on this website and said i caught a state record bass, but i didn't take a picture, then threw him back in the water.... would you question me? I know (islamic law requires burial in 24 hrs), but id rather see his head on tour of the USA. I'll wait to see how it all plays out, but right now it's sketchy at best for me.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

i hate to think of some poor fish having to feed on him. and i wish that they would have gotten al zawahiri. he is just as dangerous. the rads will turn him into a martyr now, a catalyst for their psycho philosophies, and it will continue. hate sux, for sure.

myself, i think a quick bullet to the head was too merciful. i wish he could have known the pain he caused so many people.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

This was just another part of the 9/11 Healing Process.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm not real crazy about the "burial at sea" thing either,to many that will open the door for controversy.Regardless of who is in office,I still have to believe what they're saying is true on this matter.I heard they do have pics,and DNA samples for evidence.Although I don't like it,I believe we should honor their beliefs regarding giving the scum bag a proper muslim burial.This happened in their country,and apparently without the Pakistani government even being aware of it.I think at this point it is wise to respect their beliefs,after all,we did take him out and that was the primary objective.I don't think any of the 9/11 victims families would feel any more vindicated if UBL's head was displayed on a pole,or his body fed to pigs,to them he's dead and that's all that matters.A great day to be an American.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

normd said:


> Fellow OGF'ers this is great news! However be vigilant of your surroundings and use sitiuational awareness (SA). If your in public area's just be more aware of what's going on around you. If something/someone seems out of place or just doesnt seem right make a mental note of it. I suspect with the deat of Bin Laden, retaliation isn't far off. Protect your family and friends by taking a little extra time when your out and about.


i couldn't agree more.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

So they say he was buried at sea.....ok.......maybe he was.........



Here piggy....piggy.....piggy....


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> I know (islamic law requires burial in 24 hrs), but id rather see his head on tour of the USA. I'll wait to see how it all plays out, but right now it's sketchy at best for me.


I think you can rest assured that those who needed to see a picture did. The burial at sea, as mentioned by others, is just in accordance with Islamic law. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Only regret is they didnt hang him at the Twin towers site. That would have mad it perfect!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

buckzye11 said:


> Buried at sea??? I know (islamic law requires burial in 24 hrs), but id rather see his head on tour of the USA. I'll wait to see how it all plays out, but right now it's sketchy at best for me.


All that would do is add to the ever problem of terrorist having another thing to hate us. Trust me, as had been said, the people that need to know have seen pictures. No way would the seals go along with BS that some claim. If you ever get a chance to talk to a REAL Navy Seal, and they would talk to you about what they are trained to do, you'll never again doubt one of them. 
I knew a few back during that Viet Nam era, as well as well as a few Green Beret
soldiers and these guys are nothing to mess with. They are trained to kill, in ways you'd never imagine. 
Honestly what good would having a picture of him plastered all over the news do? Nothing but piss off terrorist. I just thank God they got him period. God bless the Seals for another great job.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> All that would do is add to the ever problem of terrorist having another thing to hate us. Trust me, as had been said, the people that need to know have seen pictures. No way would the seals go along with BS that some claim. If you ever get a chance to talk to a REAL Navy Seal, and they would talk to you about what they are trained to do, you'll never again doubt one of them.
> I knew a few back during that Viet Nam era, as well as well as a few Green Beret
> soldiers and these guys are nothing to mess with. They are trained to kill, in ways you'd never imagine.
> Honestly what good would having a picture of him plastered all over the news do? Nothing but piss off terrorist. I just thank God they got him period. God bless the Seals for another great job.



Ditto...! Well said.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

imagine what that seal said when he shot him in the head!
and speaking of a head shot, dont you find it weird that everybody else died normally, but HE got shot in the head?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> imagine what that seal said when he shot him in the head!
> and speaking of a head shot, dont you find it weird that everybody else died normally, but HE got shot in the head?


jonnyjonnyjonny, im sure there were several more head [email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

ezbite said:


> jonnyjonnyjonny, im sure there were several more head [email protected][email protected][email protected]


Was thinking the same thing. Pretty sure they all went that route.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> imagine what that seal said when he shot him in the head!


Jonny
Believe me when I say, their motto is--
"one shot one kill"
These boys would not be saying anything except maybe where's the next guy?
They are not wannabes these are the elite of the elite. They are trained like no one else. They go in, do their job, and get out.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

[I know (islamic law requires burial in 24 hrs), but id rather see his head on tour of the USA


I'm no ballistics expert,but how much of his head do you think is left,after 2 shots in his left eye?


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

starcraft67 said:


> [I know (islamic law requires burial in 24 hrs), but id rather see his head on tour of the USA
> 
> 
> I'm no ballistics expert,but how much of his head do you think is left,after 2 shots in his left eye?



Every place I have seen has said one to the left eye one to the chest. I would say there is a lot of his head just probably a larger open wound with brain matter showing. Seeing as they were probably using MP5 or the like weapons so having a smaller 9mm or .45 round most likely would be my guess.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ezbite said:


> jonnyjonnyjonny, im sure there were several more head [email protected][email protected][email protected]


LOL classic.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Double tapped that sucka to make sure his dome got peeled. AWESOME.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Story on the situation room and the moments leading up to confirmation of the mission's success. It includes a photo from the room. I found it very interesting.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/time/20110502/us_time/httpswamplandtimecom20110502insidethesituationroomweveiddgeronimoxidrssfullnationyahoo


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> I think you can rest assured that those who needed to see a picture did. The burial at sea, as mentioned by others, is just in accordance with Islamic law. Nothing more, nothing less.


But why be so willing to follow islamic law ? According to true islamic law he was no true muslim anyway , and according to it he is going to h**l. I think the real issue is that we are still so worried about offending muslims that we will go to any length to avoid it , sounds like being held hostage to me. I am sure most Americans and others around the world would say he didnt deserve the "proper" burial that he wanted , since he denied so many others the exact same thing. In that sense , I kinda think this is denying many atleast a small amount of the closure they were seeking , to make sure his burial was so proper after being an instrument of death for so long. Oh well , it dont really matter now anyway , it just reeks of political correctness so thats the reason its foul. Hopefully my comments dont seem too political or religious , I dont think they do.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard something funny on this, this morning on WNIR talk radio. I imagine it's a rumor, but someone said his genitals were also cut off so that he'll have no fun with the 72 virgins in heaven. Who started it and where it came from, I have no idea, but it sounds like an excellent idea. If they didn't, they should've!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> imagine what that seal said when he shot him in the head!
> and speaking of a head shot, dont you find it weird that* everybody else died normally*, but HE got shot in the head?


I'd say getting blasted by Navy SEAL's isn't dying normally lol!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> But why be so willing to follow islamic law ?


Diplomacy, and I'm not going to go further than that because it will veer political, and I'd like to avoid being part of the reason this thread eventually does get locked.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jcustunner24 said:


> Diplomacy, and I'm not going to go further than that because it will veer political, and I'd like to avoid being part of the reason this thread eventually does get locked.


I do understand what you are saying , but diplomacy kind of went out the window when he and his group declared jihad. If we were at war with a particular religious group it would be different but we are not , just extremists who dont even follow their own rules. This is very much like trying to give Hitler a proper burial so that we dont offend the Germans ( crazy aint it ? ) The hearts and minds of Americans should come first , and granting a mass murderer his last wish is injustice. 

All I am doing here is just talking , not everybody sees things the way I do , but it is nice to be able to discuss it.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

It was out of respect for his stated religion and the followers of that religion. It had nothing to do with him or respect for his wishes/family/etc. We really can't continue down this path or the padlock will be right behind it.

By the way, German is a nationality, not a religion that has wide reaching followers and leaders of various countries we have to continue to have relations with. Poor comparison.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

OOOHHHHH who lives in a pineapple under the sea...OSAMA BIN LADEN, Who got shot up by navy SEALS and porous is he.... OSAMA BIN LADEN.....

THANK YOU SEALS and all the men and women in the armed services..MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. 

Terrorists were coming for you.......doesn't matter where you run, doesn't matter where you hide, doesn't matter who you share beds with (Pakistan), we will find you.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

To the MANY persons, military and "other" Government employees whom relentlessly and professionally maintained a seemingly endless search for Has Bin Ladden and Co. these many long years, your efforts were successful. To the MANY militaty personnel who undoubtably trained and practiced, repracticed and then re- repracticed this 1 mission to perfection...our gratitude is beyond words. And am certain that at some point the words "Terminate with EXTREME PREJUDUDICE" were said...give that order to ANY US Special Forces operative and rest assured it WILL be carried out, even at the cost of their life, which gratefully wasn`t required. But mark my words; the treasure trove of useable information that was ALSO retrieved will very quickly lead to other "black ops", perhaps as type this...now would be a good time to send him some familar faces as company in a VERY warm place...ironically, do you realize he and his followers killed more FELLOW Muslims than Westerners? Go figure...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Osama finally got what he deserved. Navy seals are the best of the best. Just finished reading "the heart and the fist" great book about a navy seal. check it out!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> imagine what that seal said when he shot him in the head!
> and speaking of a head shot, dont you find it weird that everybody else died normally, but HE got shot in the head?


Nope not weird at all,maybe a head shot was the only one the SEAL had at the time. Why do you care to imagine what the guy said when he blasted him in the face? Do you think they put up a "time out" signal to the bad guys so they could give high fives and talk trash about the head shot?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> Nope not weird at all,maybe a head shot was the only one the SEAL had at the time. Why do you care to imagine what the guy said when he blasted him in the face? Do you think they put up a "time out" signal to the bad guys so they could give high fives and talk trash about the head shot?


C'mon man lighten up a bit, were all happy about the news


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with EZ, lighten a lillte on the young fella. I'm assuming that due to his screen name, he is a teenager, not as "seasoned" as some of us. But I am quite happy about the scums' demise!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The only thing I wanted to hear is that voice saying Geronimos DOWN!!!!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

spfldbassguy said:


> Nope not weird at all,maybe a head shot was the only one the SEAL had at the time. Why do you care to imagine what the guy said when he blasted him in the face? Do you think they put up a "time out" signal to the bad guys so they could give high fives and talk trash about the head shot?


Johnny's a kid. Lighten up.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ezbite said:


> C'mon man lighten up a bit, were all happy about the news


What I posted in that response wasn't or isn't harsh in any way, shape or form. I know he's a kid but his remark about what was possibly said is ridiculous for even a teenager. It doesn't matter what was said if anything by those brave SEAL team members and for a kid to wonder what was possibly said is plain screwy to me.

It bothers me to no end to read or hear flippant remarks made by youths of today. If he was my son,nephew,cousin,whatever my repsonse woulda been the same maybe a tad more harsh. I was actually being nice to him by posting that instead of what I really wanted to say.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Furthermore I find it disgusting that there's people calling for the death photo to be released to the public. If people wanna see those kinds of things go rent "Faces of Death" or go online to one of the millions(problably) internet sites with those kinds of photos to view. People are becoming more and more disturbed in the head each day when they "have to see" a death photo to make someones' death (even his) hit closer to their hearts. The man was a vile piece of poopthat deserved what he got so why can't people just leave it at that,he's dead and ain't coming back again.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the main reason people are asking to see photos, is the naysayers just can't believe he's dead and want proof. I looked at pics on you tube yesterday, and I believe they're just doctored. There are always gonna be people who don't believe. If he were out there, you can bet that within weeks, he would release another of his videos to prove otherwise!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

snake69 said:


> I think the main reason people are asking to see photos, is the naysayers just can't believe he's dead and want proof. I looked at pics on you tube yesterday, and I believe they're just doctored. There are always gonna be people who don't believe. If he were out there, you can bet that within weeks, he would release another of his videos to prove otherwise!


I'm surprised he didn't have a video ready to distribute in case of his death.

Strange to see insistence on proof that he is dead - you might think it would be the other way around, people would want proof that he's alive, like video of him mentioning any events after the strike.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

all that nonsense about seeing the picture is nothing more then to satisfy all the conspiracy theorists. the same people that prob would have thought kennedy was still alive if not for the zapruder film. 

like said before, the people that needed to see it, saw it. 

and navy seals arent raiding compounds while talkins smack. this aint a first person shooter game on your xbox. these guys are trained killers and are the best in the world at what they do. i doubt there was nothing more then communication between team members. 

we should all be happy that he is gone and move on.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

The reason people want proof is because the government has given 3 or 4 different stories as to how this whole thing went down. You can call me a conspiracy theorist if you want but something doesn't smell right.

My guess is that there was no firefight, the people in the compound may have been unarmed, and Osama was executed.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> The reason people want proof is because the government has given 3 or 4 different stories as to how this whole thing went down. You can call me a conspiracy theorist if you want but something doesn't smell right.
> 
> My guess is that there was no firefight, the people in the compound may have been unarmed, and Osama was executed.


be honest though, would a photo really be good enough evidence for you to drop the conspiracy theory. even if its good enough for you, there could be videos, photos, documents and people would still be questioning the truth. nothing is ever good enough to some people. its as if the only way they would believe anything is if they seen it happen live and in person.

there are those in the public that will always question stuff like this no matter how much evidence there is.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I was listening to a radio story about the raid just now, they said the Blackhawks were a special version with radar cloaking and sound-deadening, under development for a few years, and this was their first combat mission.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

FOSR said:


> I was listening to a radio story about the raid just now, they said the Blackhawks were a special version with radar cloaking and sound-deadening, under development for a few years, and this was their first combat mission.


I read an article on yahoo yesterday that said those may not have been Blackhawks at all. Based on the tail section that can been seen in the photos of the compound, they think they could be some new stealth chopper.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I don't care how stealth they are, or how they 'sound deaden' them, you're gonna hear a couple choppers landing on the front porch.

I don't care how it went down, I'm just happy he's dead.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I don't care how stealth they are, or how they 'sound deaden' them, you're gonna hear a couple choppers landing on the front porch.
> 
> I don't care how it went down, I'm just happy he's dead.


Couldnt agree more!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah.... that's not what i meant. i meant if the guy that did the job said something along the lines of "you finally got what you deserved", not "YEAAA!!! america!!! WHOOOOO!! I SHOT HIM IN THE HEAD WHOOO!!!" or something.
also, although i play alot of FPS games and i play them online, i also have my fair share of hunting and fishing games. Im starting to regret telling the truth about my age.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I don't care how stealth they are, or how they 'sound deaden' them, you're gonna hear a couple choppers landing on the front porch.
> 
> I don't care how it went down, I'm just happy he's dead.




Exactly!! So what if he was executed, who really cares.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if you want to see some pix search the Reuters website. They don't got pix of Osama but they got pix of the other dead people in the compound along with pix of the top secret stealth helicopter we were using that we had to destroy. Warning some of the pictures are graphic!!! 
http://www.reuters.com/subjects/bin-laden-compound


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Those Navy Seals were at the top of the group. They would not say anything other than what their training allows them to say. Those Seals did not get that job for being idiots - they are "Professionals".


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Im starting to regret telling the truth about my age.....


trust me little dude buddy, we would have figured it out, but things would have gotten ALOT worse for you if we/they thought you were an adult.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> trust me little dude buddy, we would have figured it out, but things would have gotten ALOT worse for you if we/they thought you were an adult.


It's early yet.... We have his whole "Future of Dignity" to mess with.... buahahahahaha !


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

YFM82,
I'll second that. Ya make a good point!! Well taken!! Bye-bye fish chum.....or is that *fish scum*?!


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

How about release the results of the DNA test and give everybody a lesson in genetics?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

justin said:


> How about release the results of the DNA test and give everybody a lesson in genetics?


what good would that do? that can be faked, half of conspiracy theorists wouldnt understand it and the other half wouldnt beleive it. 

thats the thing with conspiracy theorists. no matter what evidence is presented they will make their own judgements. they cannot be shown or told anything, nothing is real except what they percieve to be true. they make up their own truth and then the take the pieces they are given and either acknowledge them as helping their argument or they label them as fake.

nothing will ever be good enough for a person that wants to believe something else.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> Not even Obama would be so stupid.
> 
> 
> That kinda rhetoric is what gets threads shut down.


Excuse me but how is that rhetoric? The OP wasn't saying that Obama is stupid he is saying that he wouldn't be stupid enough to come on world wide airwaves and declare him to be dead if in fact he isn't. Makes logicial sense to most people. If Obama did just that ( declared him to be dead) and the opposite was true then he'd deserve the title of " Number 1 idiot". It has nothing to do with his politicial party,gender,race,faith,etc,etc.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

justin said:


> How about release the results of the DNA test and give everybody a lesson in genetics?


You honestly think that would put all this nonsense to rest? If you do then I got a unicorn in my castle that my pet dragon protects that I'll sell you at a discounted price.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> yeah.... that's not what i meant. i meant if the guy that did the job said something along the lines of "you finally got what you deserved", not "YEAAA!!! america!!! WHOOOOO!! I SHOT HIM IN THE HEAD WHOOO!!!" or something.
> also, although i play alot of FPS games and i play them online, i also have my fair share of hunting and fishing games. Im starting to regret telling the truth about my age.....


That's the problem with those types of games,they take things that in real life that takes courage,determination,honor,respect,and tremendous effort look like it's no big deal. Playing war in a video game doesn't compare to being in a real life fire fight with your and other peoples lives on the line. I believe those kind of games are the worst thing to ever happen in the gaming world.

You shouldn't regret telling your age at all but you might want to make your thoughts a little more clear in your posts as to avoid confusion. I think it's great that you get outdoors and enjoy doing something healthy,entertaining,and possibly a life long pastime. I have no ill will towards you or any folks around your age just to let you know that.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bucket Mouth said:


> The reason people want proof is because the government has given 3 or 4 different stories as to how this whole thing went down. You can call me a conspiracy theorist if you want but something doesn't smell right.
> 
> My guess is that there was no firefight, the people in the compound may have been unarmed, and Osama was executed.


A bigger reason people want proof is because nobody trusts the gov. or believes anything they say anymore.It really dont matter what kind of proof they give though , there are many who wont believe it. All the proof in the world wont persuade some people. But if something dosent smell right with the story , I think it can be chalked up to a quick moving black ops mission into a sovereign country without their knowledge. Between the fog of war and censorship afterward ( for obvious reasons ) , the story naturally takes some twists and turns , I would rather it be that way than for too much info given out compromising the military or information sources.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> A bigger reason people want proof is because nobody trusts the gov. or believes anything they say anymore.It really dont matter what kind of proof they give though , there are many who wont believe it. All the proof in the world wont persuade some people. But if something dosent smell right with the story , I think it can be chalked up to a quick moving black ops mission into a sovereign country without their knowledge. Between the fog of war and censorship afterward ( for obvious reasons ) , the story naturally takes some twists and turns , I would rather it be that way than for too much info given out compromising the military or information sources.


Something doesn't smell right because the government isn't telling the truth, plain and simple. Post-mission, the story changes every time some international news agency comes out with information that directly contradicts what the "official" government line is. 

There are only 3 ways the government is is LEGALLY allowed to kill someone:
1. self defense
2. declaration of war
3. convicted by trial

None of these thresholds were met. This was an extra judicial killing. The international community is scrutinizing our actions and the government is walking a thin line because they know they've broken the law. They continue to change the story, while in the meantime refuse to show any pictures/video/evidence in fear of the public understanding what they've truly done.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Something doesn't smell right because the government isn't telling the truth, plain and simple. Post-mission, the story changes every time some international news agency comes out with information that directly contradicts what the "official" government line is.
> 
> There are only 3 ways the government is is LEGALLY allowed to kill someone:
> 1. self defense
> ...



#2.....are you trying to say there was no declaration of war against AlQuiada and its leaders ? As far as I know it has , and its been broadcast around the world for the past 10 years. Bin ladin is a "combatant" and under the Geneva convention is fair game. If he had been captured , then he would have had to stand trial ,...and what a joke it would have been , as he was given 3 hots and a cot for years until they decided what kind of trial he should have.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tango down.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> #2.....are you trying to say there was no declaration of war against AlQuiada and its leaders ? As far as I know it has , and its been broadcast around the world for the past 10 years. Bin ladin is a "combatant" and under the Geneva convention is fair game. If he had been captured , then he would have had to stand trial ,...and what a joke it would have been , as he was given 3 hots and a cot for years until they decided what kind of trial he should have.


If you can find the date of congress's declaration of war, I would greatly appreciate it. You won't be able to find it because there isn't one.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have not read this whole thread so not sure if this has been posted but the seals took a highly trained dog in with them. pretty cool.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/osama-bin-laden-raid-navy-seals-military-dog/story?id=13535070


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well just heard the response from his fellow terroists to America. "Soon, God willing, their happiness will turn to sadness," it added, "their blood will be mingled with their tears." So I would think we will or are at highest responce.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Something doesn't smell right because the government isn't telling the truth, plain and simple. Post-mission, the story changes every time some international news agency comes out with information that directly contradicts what the "official" government line is.
> 
> There are only 3 ways the government is is LEGALLY allowed to kill someone:
> 1. self defense
> ...


How's your tin foil hat?



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Read away Bucket Mouth

The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Terrorists (Pub.L. 107-40, 115 Stat. 224, enacted September 18, 2001), one of two resolutions commonly known as "AUMF" (the other being "Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution of 2002"), was a joint resolution passed by the United States Congress on September 14, 2001, authorizing the use of United States Armed Forces against those responsible for the attacks on September 11, 2001. The authorization granted the President the authority to use all "necessary and appropriate force" against those whom he determined "planned, authorized, committed or aided" the September 11th attacks, or who harbored said persons or groups. The AUMF was signed by President George W. Bush on September 18, 2001.

The AUMF has also been cited by the administration as authority for engaging in electronic surveillance in some cases without obtaining a warrant of the special Court as required by the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) of 1978.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Targeted killing is the targeting and killing, by a government or its agents, of a civilian or "unlawful combatant" taking a direct part in hostilities in the context of an armed conflict who is not in that government's custody and cannot be reasonably apprehended.[1] The target is a person taking part in an armed conflict or terrorism, whether by bearing arms or otherwise, who has thereby lost the immunity from being targeted that they would otherwise have under the Geneva Conventions.[1] Targeted killing has been used by governments around the world, and has become a frequent tactic of the United States and Israel in their fight against terrorism.[1][2] The tactic can raise complex questions and lead to contentious disputes as to the legal basis for its application, who qualifies as an appropriate "hit list" target, what circumstances must exist before the tactic may be employed, whether it results in greater or lesser collateral damage, and a number of other pros and cons.[1][2][3][4] Opinions range from people considering it a legal form of self-defense that reduces terrorism, to people calling it an extrajudicial killing that lacks due process, and which leads to more violence.[1][5][6]
Predator drone

Methods used have included firing a five-foot-long Hellfire missile from a Predator or Reaper drone (an unmanned, remote-controlled plane), detonating a cell phone bomb, and long-range sniper shooting. Countries such as the U.S. (in Pakistan and Yemen) and Israel (in the West Bank and Gaza) have used targeted killing to kill members of groups such as Al-Qaeda and Hamas.[1]

Predators, with high-precision zoom lens cameras, and video cameras with both electric optic and infrared capability that can see at night, can lock on a target for their two Hellfire missiles when they are so far away that the target can neither see them nor hear them.[7] Investigative journalist Jane Mayer has reported that Micro air vehicles are also being developed for a targeted killing role.[4]

In early 2010, with President Obama's approval, Anwar al-Awlaki became the first U.S. citizen to be approved for targeted killing by the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA).[


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> There are only 3 ways the government is is LEGALLY allowed to kill someone:
> 1. self defense
> 2. declaration of war
> 3. convicted by trial



I guess two wrongs made a right.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> Excuse me but how is that rhetoric? The OP wasn't saying that Obama is stupid he is saying that he wouldn't be stupid enough to come on world wide airwaves and declare him to be dead if in fact he isn't. Makes logicial sense to most people. If Obama did just that ( declared him to be dead) and the opposite was true then he'd deserve the title of " Number 1 idiot". It has nothing to do with his politicial party,gender,race,faith,etc,etc.


Because its insulting to our nations leader. Would u be insulted if I said " even Springfield wouldn't be stupid enough to do so and so? Inclining that we all know youre stupid but just not that stupid. Disrespectful.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Read away Bucket Mouth
> 
> The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Terrorists (Pub.L. 107-40, 115 Stat. 224, enacted September 18, 2001), one of two resolutions commonly known as "AUMF" (the other being "Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution of 2002"), was a joint resolution passed by the United States Congress on September 14, 2001, authorizing the use of United States Armed Forces against those responsible for the attacks on September 11, 2001. The authorization granted the President the authority to use all "necessary and appropriate force" against those whom he determined "planned, authorized, committed or aided" the September 11th attacks, or who harbored said persons or groups. The AUMF was signed by President George W. Bush on September 18, 2001.
> 
> The AUMF has also been cited by the administration as authority for engaging in electronic surveillance in some cases without obtaining a warrant of the special Court as required by the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) of 1978.


I'm glad you brought this up, but there is a difference. This particular legislation was used by congress as an alternative to a declaration of war. Unfortunately, this serves to subvert congress's constitutional duties, and since being unconstitutional is therefore illegitimate. They have in effect allowed the president to determine who to wage war against (including the use of the War Powers Act of 1973 -which is also unconstitutional). The president cannot declare war - the framers intentionally made congress the group who had this power as to not allow one single man the power to take the country to war. Only once war is declared does the president become commander in chief. Congress has not officially declared war on anyone since World War 2.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not defending bin Laden in any way shape or form. What I am talking about is the rule of law. If you don't have the rule of law, you have the rule of man, which is akin to making arbitrary decisions based on opinion. Our republic should follow the rule of law. The rule of man is usually what authoritarian states follow.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> How's your tin foil hat?
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


What specifically makes me a "tin foil hat" person? Statements like these are used to stifle debate. I view it as a rebuttal from an intellectually bankrupt position where certain sets of ideas or ability to explain those ideas is null.

If you want to trust the government blindly, be my guest. I'll use the public knowledge of deception used by governments over the course of time to know that I want transparency.

The Gulf of Tonkin (which the government used to get us into Vietnam) was a hoax - see the Pentagon Papers.


Look at the Wiki Leaks documents - there are unbelievable amounts of mistruths, half truths, and lies that were uncovered.

Read up on the Iran/Contra affair. The U.S. was caught selling weapons to Iran, our sworn enemy.

Currently, Operation Gun Runner is going on where the ATF intentionally allowed bad guys to buy U.S. assault weapons and transfer them to Mexico to be used by the Drug Cartels. Some of those guns have been used to kill our own enforcement agents.

If my calls for transparency means I wear a tin foil hat, I wear a size 7 3/8 and I hope it fits well.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Bucket Mouth said:


> If you can find the date of congress's declaration of war, I would greatly appreciate it. You won't be able to find it because there isn't one.


It dont matter much since we have been fighting 2 wars for 10 years now. If war was never declared they atleast didnt do anything to stop it.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I'm glad you brought this up, but there is a difference. This particular legislation was used by congress as an alternative to a declaration of war. Unfortunately, this serves to subvert congress's constitutional duties, and since being unconstitutional is therefore illegitimate. They have in effect allowed the president to determine who to wage war against (including the use of the War Powers Act of 1973 -which is also unconstitutional). The president cannot declare war - the framers intentionally made congress the group who had this power as to not allow one single man the power to take the country to war. Only once war is declared does the president become commander in chief. Congress has not officially declared war on anyone since World War 2.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm not defending bin Laden in any way shape or form. What I am talking about is the rule of law. If you don't have the rule of law, you have the rule of man, which is akin to making arbitrary decisions based on opinion. Our republic should follow the rule of law. The rule of man is usually what authoritarian states follow.


this is the kind of stuff i was talking about earlier. evidence presented, evidence deemed not good enough. NOTHING ever satisfies people like you. 
you talk about blindly trusting the governement, what about the opposite end of the spectrum in which you blindly distrust the governement, ignoring facts that support what they say.

in the end, the governement lies, dont lies, every term, every president has had something for conspiracy theorists to whine about because they make up what they believe no matter what the evidence shows.

on a side note. even if the government and obama are covering something up because they did not follow protocol, *who cares, bin laden is dead*
i personally love the fact that our leader did what it took to snatch that bastards life away no matter if it was legal or not. the fact that it might have been somewhat illegal shows you that our president is trying to do whats in the best interest of the united states no matter who disaproves.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Call it a declaration or call it resolution,heck you can call it tard as far as I care,They removed a parasite off the planet that was intent to kill us Americans for no other reason than our being just that, Americans.One man did not decide this by himself,it was the president & both the house & senate.The guy is dead and I personally don't give a rat's behind if they didn't DECLARE war so you can feel better about it.And if you really want to get technical about it,most would consider it as number#1 in your list,"self defense" as it was kill him or he would kill us.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> What specifically makes me a "tin foil hat" person? Statements like these are used to stifle debate. I view it as a rebuttal from an intellectually bankrupt position where certain sets of ideas or ability to explain those ideas is null.
> 
> If you want to trust the government blindly, be my guest. I'll use the public knowledge of deception used by governments over the course of time to know that I want transparency.
> 
> ...


Bucket Mouth's right. The reason he and I can wear a tin foil hat is because our heads ain't buried in the sand.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

yonderfishin said:


> It dont matter much since we have been fighting 2 wars for 10 years now. If war was never declared they atleast didnt do anything to stop it.


You're right, it apparently doesn't matter much. And at the present we are engaged in 5 undeclared wars - Afghan, Pakistan, Yemen, Iraq, and Libya.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> Bucket Mouth's right. The reason he and I can wear a tin foil hat is because our heads ain't buried in the sand.


yep, you two are definetely rare birds. with your head out of the sand, i ask you what difference it makes? will it keep you from paying taxes or protect you from the iminent governemental war against civilians. are you going to expose the truth about 9/11 and topple the government. are you guys going to keep the next conspiracy from happening? 

they do what they want to, they say what they want to and they dont care if we believe them or not so what difference does it make being completely paranoid about it all the time. 

in the end the only thing that really matters is the end result and the guy is dead.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> this is the kind of stuff i was talking about earlier. evidence presented, evidence deemed not good enough. NOTHING ever satisfies people like you.
> you talk about blindly trusting the governement, what about the opposite end of the spectrum in which you blindly distrust the governement, ignoring facts that support what they say.
> 
> in the end, the governement lies, dont lies, every term, every president has had something for conspiracy theorists to whine about because they make up what they believe no matter what the evidence shows.
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what evidence has been provided? They have released 4 version of the story. Each version comes after news organizations disspell the current version. I cannot call that evidence. That's all I am saying.

I am not a conspiracy theorist. Nor am I whining. Nor am I making anything up. I am asking for transparency.

Allowing the president to be "somewhat illegal" is a bad thing when it comes to future issues. The precedent has been set. We cannot set aside law because once we do, we never seem to go back to it.

Me providing examples of how the government covers up stuff is not an attempt at conspiracy. These are all documented, well known cases that I felt important to use to provide a frame of reference for why transparency is necessary.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

> ...in the end the only thing that really matters is the end result and *the guy is dead*.



Or _is he?_ 


* bom BOM BOMMM *


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Call it a declaration or call it resolution,heck you can call it tard as far as I care,They removed a parasite off the planet that was intent to kill us Americans for no other reason than our being just that, Americans.One man did not decide this by himself,it was the president & both the house & senate.The guy is dead and I personally don't give a rat's behind if they didn't DECLARE war so you can feel better about it.And if you really want to get technical about it,most would consider it as number#1 in your list,"self defense" as it was kill him or he would kill us.


I am not defending bin Laden - he is pure filth. I'm just as happy as everyone else he's dead. My whole frame of reference is constitutionality. This in not the first time this has happened - heck its probably not even the 100th time. This issue is relative the broader spectrum of legality, and has ramification that reach beyond this singular issue, and could ultimately relate to heavy implications to people here at home.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> yep, you two are definetely rare birds. with your head out of the sand, i ask you what difference it makes? will it keep you from paying taxes or protect you from the iminent governemental war against civilians. are you going to expose the truth about 9/11 and topple the government. are you guys going to keep the next conspiracy from happening?
> 
> they do what they want to, they say what they want to and they dont care if we believe them or not so what difference does it make being completely paranoid about it all the time.
> 
> in the end the only thing that really matters is the end result and the guy is dead.


What makes you think I'm paranoid and why are you always looking for a fight? For the record, I hope bin Laden is rotting in hell!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> yep, you two are definetely rare birds. with your head out of the sand, i ask you what difference it makes? will it keep you from paying taxes or protect you from the iminent governemental war against civilians. are you going to expose the truth about 9/11 and topple the government. are you guys going to keep the next conspiracy from happening?
> 
> they do what they want to, they say what they want to and they dont care if we believe them or not so what difference does it make being completely paranoid about it all the time.
> 
> in the end the only thing that really matters is the end result and the guy is dead.


Not sure what's up with putting words in my mouth. I'm not a 9/11 truther and not a conspiracy theorist. I'm sure that conversly I could make unflattering statements about your thoughts but I won't go that route. Keep it on topic. Let the ideas/arguements stand on their own merit.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> If you can find the date of congress's declaration of war, I would greatly appreciate it. You won't be able to find it because there isn't one.


Sorry for the tin foil hat comment. It was a joke. However, in your plowing through this thread, you overshot your target. The United States hasn't declared war as often as you might think. Vietnam wasn't a declared war, as you alluded to with your comments about the Gulf of Tonkin. In much the same way, the Afghan war isn't an officially declared war, but the date you're looking for in regard to congress' action is September 14th, 2001. Puterdude gave you more info than I care to, but it's the answer to your question. Enacted on the 18th.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> Sorry for the tin foil hat comment. It was a joke. However, in your plowing through this thread, you overshot your target. The United States hasn't declared war as often as you might think. Vietnam wasn't a declared war, as you alluded to with your comments about the Gulf of Tonkin. In much the same way, the Afghan war isn't an officially declared war, but the date you're looking for in regard to congress' action is September 14th, 2001. Puterdude gave you more info than I care to, but it's the answer to your question. Enacted on the 18th.


I didnt elude to Vietnam as a declared war. In one of my posts below I said that a congressional declaration of war has not been issued since World War 2. I am saying that The Gulf of Tonkin was used to get us to fight in Vietnam, and that the Gulf of Tonkin never happened, which is documented in the Pentagon Papers (which was seen by the Supreme Court).


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This has gone from a great thread to a great big Joke. I doubt half of you are even old enough to remember The Viet Nam war, except what you read in school. Then add all the other crap that has been posted, this thread should be moved to the comedy section. 

Thanks to the Seals, this piece of Crap is dead, PERIOD. No matter how you feel about the Government we did what needed done. If you are so anti-government, why not move to another country and see how they live. My guess is you'll be crying to come back.
Thanks to all my fellow veterans we live in the greatest Country. I'm proud of the job they did, but then again I'm old appreciate what Myself and all the other veterans fought for.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I didnt elude to Vietnam as a declared war. In one of my posts below I said that a congressional declaration of war has not been issued since World War 2. I am saying that The Gulf of Tonkin was used to get us to fight in Vietnam, and that the Gulf of Tonkin never happened, which is documented in the Pentagon Papers (which was seen by the Supreme Court).


Yep. That's what I said. I was agreeing with you. Relax a bit.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

DaleM said:


> Thanks to all my fellow veterans we live in the greatest Country. I'm proud of the job they did, but then again I'm old appreciate what Myself and all the other veterans fought for.


I've thanked you personally for your service, on Veteran's day, Dale. You, and your fellow service men and women are appreciated - by everyone involved in this thread. Even Bucket and Agitation have not spoken negatively about the military.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> Yep. That's what I said. I was agreeing with you. Relax a bit.


Ok, we're in agreement.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I think this thread has seen it's better day.We can all agree that we are all happy & thankful that they finally nailed the guy.Let's celebrate that fact we got the guy responsible for 911 and that he can't hurt anyone ever again.


----------

